# crested geckos ideal temperature



## scottyh91 (Nov 7, 2010)

hey guys just found this website its awesome!! im getting a crested gecko within the next week and want to make sure everything is spot on before introducing the animal and my biggest blind area seems to be heat.
So couple of questions
1) the room in which i will keep it sits between 19 and 21c through the day and night is this ok or do i need more?
2)what should i do if its not ok should i put a heatmat under the substrate or use a lamp?

any advice would be fantastic 
thanks.
scott


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are at similar temps are are doing great.

they are addictive though, bet you dont stop at one!


----------



## scottyh91 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks man. much appreciated do you have any additional heat sources to keep humidity or? haha i know iv allready got a leo my house would be full of reptiles but parents say know im slowly bringing them to the dark side though


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine dont have any additional heat on their vivs but i heat the room as i have a couple of leos and cresties :whistling2:

i just have the room light on for them, and i spray their vivs every other day for humidity.

mine are all on kitchen roll to stop them eating the substrate!


----------



## scottyh91 (Nov 7, 2010)

thanks again!!


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

I've just got my first Crestie (wasn't going to get one until end of this month, but bought one from someone else). I'm still getting the one i was planning on getting though (so will have 2 :whistling2. The temps you have sound fine, my temps drop to about 18*C at night but go up to about 25*C-26*C during the day when i'm home & have the gas fire on (thermometer in Crestie's faunarium reads 23.4*C at the mo yet room temp is reading 26.6*C).


----------



## scottyh91 (Nov 7, 2010)

cool thanks theres a lot of people doin different stuff with temperature and some said that theres risk of death if it gets over 29c!! relatively new to reptiles so everything gets me paranoid haha thanks again


----------



## corny girl (Aug 30, 2009)

scottyh91 said:


> cool thanks theres a lot of people doin different stuff with temperature and some said that theres risk of death if it gets over 29c!! relatively new to reptiles so everything gets me paranoid haha thanks again



I was told anything over 28*C & it can be dangerous :gasp:. From what i gather temp can go down quite low (about 14*C at night) & still be ok :2thumb:. I researched lots before i got mine but couldn't find all the answers i needn't so sent a PM to a member on here who helped me & this is the person i have just bought my Crestie from :2thumb:. Don't forget to post pics up :flrt:.


----------



## NaomiR (Jan 26, 2009)

yah we will NEED pictures - I really wouldn't worry too much I don't give mine any extra heat and he's quite happy, I just asked him : victory:


----------



## Meko (Apr 29, 2007)

i use two unstatted heat mats. 24x18x18 exo terra with an 11x11 under it and a 16x11 on one side. Temperatures can get to about 38c on the floor where the mat is but the cresties move all over the place.


----------

